
Show HN: Sound synthesizer written in Rust and its UI is a FUSE filesystem - t-sin
https://github.com/t-sin/koto/
======
TheAsprngHacker
It look like this is your own project. If you prefix the title of this
submission with "Show HN:", then it will appear under the "show" tab and you
will get more visibility.

~~~
t-sin
thanks! I’ll try it!

